

LunaTik Pen Works On Both Paper And Tablets - nathanbarry
http://www.fastcodesign.com/1665611/another-kickstarter-record-scott-wilsons-lunatik-pen-works-on-both-paper-and-tablets

======
nathanbarry
Here is the link to Kickstarter:
[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1104350651/lunatik-
touch...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1104350651/lunatik-touch-pen-
the-evolution-of-the-stylus)

